# Halloween music from independent bands?



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Not sure what type of music that you are looking for exactly.
Some of those that worked with Halloween Radio include: Dean Farnell, master of pumpkins, B2Dance and probably a few others that I cannot think of at the moment.

Hit me up on a private message for contact info if interested.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Have you tried any indy music/band boards or even My Space?


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Dick Zved has been mentioned on the board in the past, but as far as I know only has the one Halloween song. I don't know if it would be appropriate for Hauntcast though, as the lyrics would need a parental advisory. 

Dick Zved on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 1, 2009)

great ideal. I hope You can find out the best band


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

You need to check out detroits own "Halloween".
They rock and they are all about halloween Halloween The Band, Detroit Michigan, Heavy Metal Horror Show, Dont Metal With Evil, Victims Of The Night, No One Gets Out, Fire Still Burns
check out thier web site.


----------

